# Dremel for nails



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been using a dremel for my dog's nails for years (since we adopted Duke though his nails never seemed to need done, lots of pavement walking plus a heavy dog I guess). I've always used a Dremel brand "Pet Tool", I am reasonably happy with it I guess. It is light, cordless and easy to use.  Lately I have been having some trouble with it. It seems it is running through batteries more quickly than it used to, sometimes it doesn't want to turn on and the power is flakey (it will be set to high but functions like it is on low or shudders). So I was thinking I would look at a new nail tool. I have two small dogs, a medium dog (with pretty easy to dremel nails), Magic whose nails are super hard and Lad who is still a puppy but getting big with thick nails. If you have large dogs or dogs with tough nails and use a dremel what do you use?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the cordless dremel I use.

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-8000-03-10-8-Volt-Lithium-Cordless/dp/B0000DEZL9

I think they have newer versions though.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> This is the cordless dremel I use.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-8000-03-10-8-Volt-Lithium-Cordless/dp/B0000DEZL9
> 
> I think they have newer versions though.


Ooooohhhh and I can do all the things with it!!!! I love multipurpose tools.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I have the Dremel 7000 which I chose because it uses regular AA batteries instead of a proprietary rechargable battery pack. Since my last Dremel quit taking a charge and the battery cost as much to replace almost as a new tool. I then bought rechargable AA batteries for it and use the same charger for them as for my camera batteries.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

The one I'm using now uses AA batteries but I've always felt like it doesn't have as much power as it could. It certainly can't manage Magic's nails and is only sort of coping with Lad's (in large part because I've kept them well maintained since he was a bitty puppy). I don't know if it just wasn't built with as much power or if it is just dieing on me and that is the reason.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The grinders marketed as pet nail tools tend to have less power than the multipurpose grinder tools. 

I haven't had any issue using my Dremel on Chester's very thick and hard nails which I am admittedly not great at keeping up with so the tool has lot to deal with.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got the dremel 8100 and love it. It has the rechargeable battery and has been great at holding its charge for over a year now. My old dremel did have the battery crap out on me around a year and it gradually happened, this battery is still like new. Works great with Jubel's thick hard nails.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been using it for years on a lot of dogs so I guess maybe I'm just expecting too much. I would like something a little sturdier though. I hate having to rebuy tools.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I hated that "Pawdicure" tool thing...it was horrible (kinda like the motorized foot callus sander things....horrible!) 

I've had my Dremel rechargeable (MiniMite I think?) tool for about 7 years....the battery is just now starting to poop out about 3/4 of the way through her nail filing. 

Not too shabby considering it was pretty cheap (about $25.00 @ Wallyworld) - and it takes a bit of time to do Bella's dark, thick nails...depending on the grit of the band. 

Will probably be time to look into a new one soon. I think I got my money's worth, though!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine isn't one of pedipaws deals, it is an actual dremel it was just packaged for pet nails and only came with the grinding drums. http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-761-03...d=1436457359&sr=8-21&keywords=dremel+pet+tool Looks like there is a newer version (which makes sense as I have had it for over 8 years). I don't know if it is less durable than other dremels or if I have just been hard on it and am expecting too much. At this point even when I put new AA batteries in it it doesn't put out the power it used to and sometimes it refuses to turn on at all, the motor is clearly going on me. I also get the impression it just isn't tough enough for Magic's nails or probably Lad's if I let them grow at all. That may simply be because it is starting to die.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

huh - yea...that looks kinda like the Dremel I have....but the bands on the pet one look smaller. I'd guess the pet one isn't as rugged....but 8 years isn't bad for a tool that gets abused on a regular basis! A hardware-grade cordless Dremel would probably be the way to go...and like you said, you can use it for other things, too!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

BellaPup said:


> huh - yea...that looks kinda like the Dremel I have....but the bands on the pet one look smaller. I'd guess the pet one isn't as rugged....but 8 years isn't bad for a tool that gets abused on a regular basis! A hardware-grade cordless Dremel would probably be the way to go...and like you said, you can use it for other things, too!


Yeah I think I will go look at them at Lowes and at least see what they feel like in my hands. I think I will keep this one at least for extra parts (sort of like the small bands for Blue's little nails), maybe I will let the kids play with it (scary as that sounds) or take it apart. My youngest likes to dissemble things and if I give him things he is allowed to take apart he is less likely to find things on his own.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Remaru said:


> maybe I will let the kids play with it (scary as that sounds) or take it apart. My youngest likes to dissemble things and if I give him things he is allowed to take apart he is less likely to find things on his own.


That made me LOL - my youngest nephew was like that...always finding things to disassemble. Had to hide things with visible screws. 
Now he's a mechanic for Boeing.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know the brand, but we have a corded dremel that came with an accessory kit and have used it for lots of other things. Drilling pilot holes for hanging curtain rods... building a bird house... and other random stuff. It was something like $40 I think?


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

I got one of the off brand dremel type things and as soon as I turned it on and brought it close my dog was all hellll no. Though she'll let me file her nails with an emery board after a clip. I'd love to be able to use a dremel but it looks like I am going to have to keep using the old regular nail clippers - and she doesn't love that either. It's really the only thing she ever gives me a hard time about.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Duke didn't love it either. Luckily he didn't need desensitized to it because he nails stayed short on their own. Magic isn't thrilled, my son had to hold her while I did it (and she is 3/4's of his weight and definitely stronger, just being held seemed to make her feel better). I am working the peanut butter for holding still angle with her. I'm hoping that after a few sessions she will learn to just accept it. With Lad and Freyja I introduced it when they were very young so I would just run the dremel, give them a treat, shut the dremel off. The next day I might run the dremel, touch it to their nail and give them a treat, then shut the dremel off. Over the course of a week we got their nails done and we did their nails every week. Now I just do their nails every week or every other week, give them a treat when I am done and they don't care. It can be a little harder to acclimate adult dogs but I've found even most of my fosters take to it pretty well if I go slow. I did see some videos of teaching dogs to file their own nails. I was tempted to try it with Lad but I'm trying to teach him not to scratch when he targets with his paws and that seems like it would be going in the wrong direction. LOL


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah she tolerates the clip but tries to gnaw on my hands while I'm doing it which... is hard. LOL


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Fantastic! Have been wondering if I could use our dremel for their nails. For some reason I was thinking I needed a specific pet nail trimmer... Maybe I saw a commercial for one? When I tried to use their nail clippers but they overpowered me and I'm worried I'll accidentally cut too far when they move around, at least with the dremel it can't remove too much too fast. About a year ago we bought the corded Dremel 4000 since we do a lot of projects. Love that I already have the correct tool for the job. Sounds like I need to start the process of desensitizing them to it, though I'm sure it will still end up being one for the books.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

I use the clippers with the little gate that swings over the opening so you can't cut too far down. I was skeptical at first but it actually works really well. Makes it very difficult to snip too much off.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I knew the sound of the Dremel would freak Bella out. So I took it out of the package, put it on the floor and when she sniffed it, I gave her a goodie....and worked up from there. She still isn't a fan, but she will give me her paw, turn her head away like she's saying "here...just do it...get it over with!" (kinda reminds me of my mom pulling splinters out of my hand when I was a kid....LOL)


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

That is pretty much how I do it. It is easy with puppies, you acclimate them to having their paws handled, lots of praise and treats. Then add in the dremel, just have it in your hand turned off, lots of praise and treats. Then I have it in the room running, lots of praise and treats. Then I do one nail at a time if I need to. You can do the same with an adult dog, it just can take longer to work up to acceptance. I've had fosters that came in and weren't at all bothered by it, I don't know if one had been used before or they just didn't care in general. I've had others that take time to get used to it. We had an elderly Great Dane that sort of just flopped on the ground and let me do her nails like "let me know when your done and I'll consider getting up" never seemed to care.


----------

